# Masterbuilt Smoker Issue



## Bramic71 (Apr 7, 2020)

Hello everyone. Newbie here. I have a question about my Masterbuilt John McLemore Signature Series Propane Smoker. I just acquired this smoker over the weekend, and had the thought of smoking on it yesterday. I lit the burner, which worked fine. It had a nice small blue flame. As I turned the gas control valve/temperature gauge up, the flame size stayed the same. That is until i went over the 250 degree mark. The flame then got noticeably stronger. I left the valve in this position to see what the flame would do. Over the next couple of minutes the flame died down on it's own, until there was barely even a flame. I have tried two different tanks with the same results. The only thing i can think, is that possibly the gas control valve is bad. What do you guys/gals think the issue could be? Also if the problem is the gas control valve, where can I get one? I cant seem to find anything on the internet when I search. Thank you for your responses.


----------



## bradger (Apr 7, 2020)

i was thinking the valve, with my gas grill this sometimes happens, but it works if i turn off the gas then back on it works fine,  check in hardware stores for a new valve, also check for leaks.  the valve could be sticking and the heat losens it, i have no idea why it goes down again.


----------



## Bramic71 (Apr 7, 2020)

bradger said:


> i was thinking the valve, with my gas grill this sometimes happens, but it works if i turn off the gas then back on it works fine,  check in hardware stores for a new valve, also check for leaks.  the valve could be sticking and the heat losens it, i have no idea why it goes down again.


It's strange. There is no change in flame until the knob is almost all the way open. After that it dies down on it's own to almost nothing after a couple of minutes. Are those replacement valves pretty common at stores? I called Masterbuilt but they are closed.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Apr 7, 2020)

Could be the in line regulator is bad.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Apr 7, 2020)

Is this a brand new or used unit?


----------



## Bramic71 (Apr 7, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Is this a brand new or used unit?


It is a used unit.


----------



## bradger (Apr 7, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Could be the in line regulator is bad.



thought that too,  replace the hose shoild be easy enough to find in any hardware store or any  where that sells grills.


----------



## Bramic71 (Apr 7, 2020)

bradger said:


> thought that too,  replace the hose shoild be easy enough to find in any hardware store or any  where that sells grills.


I know that when I remove the hose from the tank, it doesnt just hiss and stop. For a few seconds propane continues to come out of the disconnected hose. Is this normal?


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Apr 7, 2020)

bradger said:


> thought that too,  replace the hose shoild be easy enough to find in any hardware store or any  where that sells grills.



That's for sure.  
I would also check that the venturies etc are clean and critter free, especially if the smoker is a used one and sat idle for awhile.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Apr 7, 2020)

Bramic71 said:


> I know that when I remove the hose from the tank, it doesnt just hiss and stop. For a few seconds propane continues to come out of the disconnected hose. Is this normal?



That will be normal when the line is full of propane.  
For safety purposes, I always turn off the propane at the tank while the burners are lit.  
This evacuates the gas and pressure from the line.


----------



## Bramic71 (Apr 7, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> That will be normal when the line is full of propane.
> For safety purposes, I always turn off the propane at the tank while the burners are lit.
> This evacuates the gas and pressure from the line.


Went by the hardware store. Replaced the hose and regulator. There was no change. Still had the same results.


----------



## bradger (Apr 7, 2020)

Bramic71 said:


> Went by the hardware store. Replaced the hose and regulator. There was no change. Still had the same results.


maybe there is a clog in the line of the burner


----------



## Bramic71 (Apr 7, 2020)

bradger said:


> maybe there is a clog in the line of the burner


Dont understand while it will run wide open for a couple of minutes, and then slowly die down until the flame goes out. Makes no sense.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Apr 7, 2020)

Bramic71 said:


> Went by the hardware store. Replaced the hose and regulator. There was no change. Still had the same results.



Okay.  
We've eliminated the regulator.
So, as bradger said, start checking for clogs, especially the burner and venturies.
Keep trying Masterbuilt customer service as well since it could very well be the control valve.  They do go bad too.   
Doubtful you will find a new control valve on appliance repair part websites but it is worth a shot.


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 7, 2020)

My ice house heater use to do that same thing "if" you opened the tank valve to quickly. Hate the new valves. Doesn't hurt to blow out the orfice and whatever else you can.


----------



## Bramic71 (Apr 7, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Okay.
> We've eliminated the regulator.
> So, as bradger said, start checking for clogs, especially the burner and venturies.
> Keep trying Masterbuilt customer service as well since it could very well be the control valve.  They do go bad too.
> Doubtful you will find a new control valve on appliance repair part websites but it is worth a shot.


Will do, and thank everyone for the help. I called Masterbuilt and they are closed due to this sickness. I'm thinking valve myself.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Apr 8, 2020)

Bramic71 said:


> Will do, and thank everyone for the help. I called Masterbuilt and they are closed due to this sickness. I'm thinking valve myself.



Wish we all could have solved this so you could do some smoking this weekend.

As for Masterbuilt, they do have a customer service conact form on their site which they say is the preferred method of contact.






						Contact Masterbuilt®
					

We're here if you need help with a Masterbuilt® product. Submit a request and we'll get you back up and running.




					journey.masterbuilt.com


----------



## Bramic71 (Apr 13, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Wish we all could have solved this so you could do some smoking this weekend.
> 
> As for Masterbuilt, they do have a customer service conact form on their site which they say is the preferred method of contact.
> 
> ...


Wow. Masterbuilt got back with me and quoted me $160 for the valve.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Apr 13, 2020)

Bramic71 said:


> Wow. Masterbuilt got back with me and quoted me $160 for the valve.



OUCH!


----------



## Bramic71 (Apr 13, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> OUCH!


 If I can't do a retro fit, It is nothing more than scrap. Might be going with another grill manufacture


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Apr 13, 2020)

Bramic71 said:


> If I can't do a retro fit, It is nothing more than scrap. Might be going with another grill manufacture



Sounds like your options are limited.  
Heck, for $160 bucks you're half way to buying a brand spanking new smoker.


----------



## Bramic71 (Apr 13, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Sounds like your options are limited.
> Heck, for $160 bucks you're half way to buying a brand spanking new smoker.


 Apps I could retrofit another valve as long as it has a Built-in thermal couple for safety


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Apr 14, 2020)

Bramic71 said:


> Apps I could retrofit another valve as long as it has a Built-in thermal couple for safety



You could try that.   But finding a valve that would be like-for-like may be a challenge.


----------



## Terkeytoes (Apr 23, 2020)

I was given a Masterbuilt smoker, new, as a wedding gift. I’m not entirely thrilled with it, honestly I think they are cheaply made and priced competitively. My control valve seems to be cool (>180) or hot (<275) with no in between. I’m looking for a mod plan for tighter gas/temp control.


----------

